# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  kevin levrone

## bigkev

here ya go shredz...

----------


## bigkev

.

----------


## Mallet

He's a little off season in those pics, but still a fantastic BB

----------


## bigkev

the off season pics motivate me much more than the olympia pics. these where a guest spot he did.

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

What? Can't find any old Lou Ferrigno pics for me!

----------


## bigkev

hows this...

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

Hmmmm. Looks very near the Hercules era if Im not mistaken. Thanks Kev.

----------


## bigkev

thats about the time frame. he was his best ever when he competed in the early 90s. they robbed him real bad by awarding robbie robinson the masters olympia that year. it wasnt even close.

----------


## Mallet

Ya he didn't place well in the 94 mr"O" either, at 6'5" and 316lbs
ripped he was huge, but I don't think he displays himself very well in his posing, and there were rumours about the possibility
of calf implants? he placed tenth out of 15 guy's, dorian ofcourse winning, and little lee labrada took 5th I think,there's another symetrical BB, got any pics of LEE LABRADA?

----------


## Shredz

ahh you rock kev..thanks bro..Levrone deserves to win the O...it is just a matter of time..I have to admit..he is one of the pros that stays in pretty good shape in the of season..i have seen some pretty bad pics of of seasons pros..here and other places.

thanks again kev

----------


## Socio

Damn Mallett your gonna have to start finding your own pics sooner or later!!!! :Mad:  

 :Big Grin:  juts kiddin bro here y ago

----------


## GhostFace

Kevin Levrone!!!!

Full Blown.............. Yeah!!!

 :Strong Smiley:  


Why hasn´t he won more competitions....??

----------


## str82hellnback

LEE LABRADA'S ARMS WERE NEVER BIGGER THEN 18 AND HALF INCHES,JUST A LIL TIDBIT

----------


## HARDCORE

> _Originally posted by GhostFace_ 
> *Kevin Levrone!!!!
> 
> Full Blown.............. Yeah!!!
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Why hasn´t he won more competitions....??*


I thought Levrone held the record for most wins by a pro-I could be wrong though. Either way, he's won quite a few of them-just never the big one.

----------


## Canes4Ever

4

----------


## Canes4Ever

5

----------


## GhostFace

Yep, Levrone is one of my fav BB´s as well...

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by BigGunz_ 
> *This pic started out being a two-page spread. I managed to merge the two together. What do you think?*


 :Clapping Hands:

----------


## Canes4Ever

11

----------


## Canes4Ever

12

----------


## Canes4Ever

13

----------


## Canes4Ever

14

----------


## Canes4Ever

15

----------


## elite01

if he maintains his condition he might be a strong contender for the runner up spot at the O this time. deserves to win the O someday though!

----------


## OoDee

Yeah!!! You gotta love Kevin!
He´s definately one of my all time faves!

OoDee

----------

